# Vaporesso Giant Dual Tank



## Nailedit77 (20/6/16)

*Giant Dual Tank* by Vaporesso is designed by vapers, for vapers, featuring the first of its kind triple-coil atomizer. Thanks to the CCELL ceramic coil, this tank outperforms all competitors by operating at 165W and without worrying its taste. Its 4ml capacity will also finally allow you to enjoy your vape without worrying about running out of e-liquid. An additional RTA building deck is included to allow you to easily switch between your favorite builds and the simplicity of an atomizer. Giant tank brings a bigger cloud and bolder taste

Diameter: 25 x 59 mm
Capacity: 4.0 ml
1 x Giant Dual Tank (with CCELL-3C SS 0.5Ω coil preinstalled)

1 x Extra triple coil (0.15 ohm)

1 x RTA replaceable deck

1 x spare glass and part

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (20/6/16)

This could be a beast of a tank, keen to see some reviews and builds on this baby


----------



## Ernest (22/8/16)

Did anybody get this tank? What are your thoughts on it. How does the cCells perform?


----------

